# Maple and Bloodwood Critique/Poll



## timdaleiden (Jun 16, 2005)

If Jeff and the moderators don't object, I want to place a pen in the Poll area. With all of the conversation lately about critiques and/or feedback, I wonder if this forum could be used to gauge people's feelings or thoughts about a design. 

 This way people could vote anonymously, if they don't feel comfortable about offering specific critiques, or they might not vote, and just critique, or they could vote and elaborate about likes and dislikes about a particular style.

 So here the pen is. I did this for a special request order through my web-site. It is a PSI, Parker style refill, Euro pen. 

/forum/albums/timdaleiden/tn/tn_Copy of maplebloodwood.jpg


----------



## Darley (Jun 17, 2005)

Tim, the wood choice and laminating is very nice but IMHO I think the clip don't suit the pen ( probably the clip come with the kit ) bottom barrel toward the CB maybe the same size of the CB ( or like cigar pen ) and toward the nib the Turkish hat or turban like some people call it less obvious, this is my honest opinion


----------



## patrick_1853 (Jun 17, 2005)

I love the overall design.
I would like it better if the bloodwood was the primary wood and the maple with maple stripes.


----------



## Old Griz (Jun 17, 2005)

The combination of maple with bloodwood accents is a winner.  I don't particularly like the kit you chose.. but then again I don't care for 7mm Euros the clip and gold finial just don't do it for me.. 
I also could do without the bulge at the nib end.  Again because I am a more conservative turner... 
The oval pattern looks fantastic and it is a shame you can't figure out how to do that without having the X pattern on the sides.. that would really make this a unique and fantasic pen... 
The critique on the kit and bulge are purely personal.  Overall the pen is well executed and the colors are good... I don't think bloodwood with maple accents would be as nice... I have done BOW with bloodwood accents and that has always been a winning combo for me...


----------



## timdaleiden (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for the input so far. 

Tom, just a few things. This pen is actually an 8 mm Euro. The clip is the one that comes with this kit. I didn't like it at first, but it has grown on me. She specified this particualr kit. 

I showed it to the customer, and she doesn't like the thumb-rest either. She did request it originally. I will change that for her. 

I actually like the x pattern produced on the side, but it could be done without that. It would take a lot of time and precision, but it could be done. 

Thanks again for the comments. []


----------



## lkorn (Jun 17, 2005)

Tim,
I really like the concept.  A "Tic-Tac'toe" pen [].
I am curious as to how it would look if you rotated the clip 90 deg., so that it passes through the "X" instead of the "O".  just my thoughts


----------



## swm6500 (Jun 17, 2005)

I like the design, not my favorite kit, but whatever the customer wants.


----------



## simplepens (Jun 17, 2005)

I am going to have to agree with some of the previous posts. The combination and lamination are fantastic. The clip doesn't do it for me. Don't know about the thumb rest either. Technically, the pen is superb.


----------



## timdaleiden (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL, 2 people actually voted for turning it into a paper-weight. [:0]


----------



## Darley (Jun 17, 2005)

Shame on them,[:0] bhooooooooooo[:0][B)]


----------



## Daniel (Jun 17, 2005)

I like the pen very much withthe exception of the thumb rest. the clips on these pens never has done that much for me either but that is not your doing. the combination is excellent. and the rest of the form is working for me. Great execution of some difficult techniques.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow Tim,
I have YET to turn a pen, as I just got more equipment in, that isn't hooked up yet, but that is amazing work.  I sell bloodwood as a specialty on ebay, but never get to see what it can be used for.  Thanks.  Makes me kind of [] green with drooling envy.
By the way, what's a thumb rest?


----------



## timdaleiden (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />By the way, what's a thumb rest?



 Thanks for the nice comments Rob, and all of the comments and votes offered here. 

 The thumbrest? Well, that is what some people call it. It's the bump at the nib end. It has been removed now, and it feels more comfortable to me, and the lady that ordered this pen likes the way it looks.


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 22, 2005)

At first glance, I thought I was looking at a pair of pens made for a dedicated T-T-T player.  [] Nice work, Tim.....I think the decision to remove the bulge at the nib was a good one.


----------

